# just a up-date to my post "this weekend" and rage heads.



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i just been back and forth with Amy McCarthy Inside Sales Manager Field Logic, Inc (Rage)
i told her about my doe and the concerns that many of you/me have.
she said the issue is with the 2 blade rage and the KE issue. she said this:
"On the two blade Rage, we recommend a min. of 65-70lbs of KE. On the 3 blade, we recommend 55-60 for the min. The 40KEs, are designed to work with any bow putting out KE of at least 40lbs."
and she sent me this site. http://www.archeryhq.com/kin.htm
she did offer to replace my head but i told her thats not necessary.
if i find out anythng i'll pass it along.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't see anything to even suggest it's the head fault. I don't understand?


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I shoot a 2 blade Rage through a 65lb. Hoyt Katera, using Easton FMJ 340's. It will smoke anything in its Path. I even put a bad shot on a buck 2 years ago, and still got him because he couldnt stop bleeding... love em.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

someone said something about KE so i did some digging.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for doing the digging on that one . I had several people tell me my bow may not have been set at a high enough poundage ! Well I guess they were right to an extent ! I have heard alot of good and bad about the rages , but I wonder if the majority of the people who have had bad experiences with them are only shooting in the 50-60 lb range . Since bow season had ended I have been doing some tinkering with the bow and cranked it up to 72 lbs . Man is it night and day difference ! But before I make a final decision on my muzzy's and the rage's I am going to try them out on some groundhogs this summer !!!!!


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

I think before I would start messing with my current bow set up to get a broadhead to "work" I would go with a broadhead that I KNOW works with my current set up. I know I set up my bow at the shop using field tips and then went home to make sure my arrow flight was good with my broadheads. I am not going to do KE energy tests now to be able to shoot a Rage's. I can't understand a company putting out broadheads for $35.00 for 3 with no "warning" on them that they will not work that well on bows shooting less then 60 lbs. I find it interesting that 59 lbs is not optimal for a broadhead but 60 lbs and above is? Sounds like an auto company knowing they have a factory defect and not putting out a recall because it would cost them too much money and letting the consumers foot the bill.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

My PSE Stinger was set-up at 53lbs. Never had a problem with the 2-blade. I never got a pass through but i would still manage to bury the broadhead in the opposite shoulder of the anilmal I shot. I hunt in heavy brush and the only problem i've had is the arrow breaking off inside the animal. The furthest a deer has run was about 60 yards before it dropped dead. If I upped a bow to 60lbs+, my bad shoulders would be toast.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Bulldawg let me know how you do...
i'm going to give them one more chance... i shoot a bowtech justice and its at 65lbs and 28in. i'm thinking of going to 70lbs because i hunt a lot of open fields so next year i'm going to sight in at 15,25,35 and 45 yards.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a couple thoughts, but I suspect your bow is not tuned well. If you can&#8217;t get Muzzys to fly right, there&#8217;s some sort of issue. If the arrow isn&#8217;t tracking perfectly straight, it&#8217;s going to affect penetration. There&#8217;s also the very good chance that shot placement was the problem in this instance and a different head wouldn&#8217;t have made the difference.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

M.Magis when i was shooting muzzys i did everything i could do. but my field tips my groupings were GREAT!! and as for the shot with the blood trail we had it was just unreal how far she ran. i dont think we pushed her at all. yea it wasnt the best shot but theres no doubt shes dead. the guy that was with me couldnt understand it. so i know it wasnt just me...lol


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;m just guessing of course, but I&#8217;ve seen deer hit in the shoulder blade that bled profusely for a couple hundred yards, but then dried up. A shot to the thick part of the shoulder bade allows almost no penetration and is certainly not lethal, but the beginning of the blood trail can look promising. Just a possibility.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

I've been shooting muzzy's for a few years with two different bows. Ones set at 70# draw and the other is set at 80. Both shoot muzzy's nice but both have to be re sighted when switching from field points to broadheads. I use 100gr fieldpoints and 100gr Muzzy's. The muzzy's group nice, they just don't fly the same as field points. I've paper tuned them after switching to broadheads and there wasn't a real noticable change. Once the bows are sighted with broadheads they stay like that till 3 D season in the spring then I switch back to fieldpoints. I did buy some rage broadheads but have'nt used them yet. Maybe next year but the muzzy's have been good. The practice blades makes them (muzzy) easy to work with.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

pj4wd i know about resighting for broadheads. but even then i wasnt happy with the groupings.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

fish4wall you might want to try refletching your arrows with a right helicle !!! My bow will not shoot an arrow well with a straight helicle fletching. It made a world of difference in the flight of my arrows .


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

fish4wall, could be alot of things. Hope ya get it figured out. good luck with it.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Bulldawg i didnt think of that!!!  thanks!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

KE not the problem with the guy I know...he shoots a much stiffer bow than I ever did. Not sure exactly where it was when he had problems with the RAGE head, but I'm confident it was north of 70lbs..he always has shot a very high draw. I realize draw weight isn't the only factor in KE, but if RAGE blames this all too common problem on KE and this guy is having problems - nearly everybody would have a problem.

I still think the heads are too inconsistent. To each their own, but I'd never use them after seeing the results firsthand.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll continue to use my trusty Thunderhead broadheads. Never had a problem with them in the past 18 years.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

A bow set at 60#s will easily kill a deer. Many people never tune the broadhead and mess with all kinds of tips each year and blame it on the heads. Take the time to tune the Muzzy head and they will fly great and kill all the deer you want at a mere 60# setting.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

I shoot a bow tech tribute with 80# draw 31.5" len. and i shot 2 deer with the rage broadheads. First i shot a medium size doe at 20yrds. center punched her didnt go 25yrds. It made an awesome hole. Later i shot a buck slightly quartering towards me at 25yrds with a rage two blade thought hit was good but no pass through very little blood and spent 2 days no recovery! Now i know every circumstance is different but at 25yrds dont understand! Since then went back to grim reapers, which have never let me down but i kept hearing how awesome these rage broadheads were as far as i am concerned the 2" grim reaper makes just as big of hole as the rage and i have ALWAYS got a pass through guess it goes back to if it aint broke dont try to fix it!!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

lil goose said:


> I shoot a bow tech tribute with 80# draw 31.5" len. !!!!!


damn..at that speed you could use blunt tips and kill em.lol.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

ezbite said:


> damn..at that speed you could use blunt tips and kill em.lol.


Same thing I thought! My "muscles" started hurting just thinking about that one.

That is why I stick with with Tekan's, 20-25 yd pass throughs pulling back 58lbs gives me no reason at all to go with anything else. It works!


----------

